# Shenzi Revamped :3



## Gavrill (Sep 27, 2009)

Name: Shenzi
Age: 18
Sex: Female
Species: Striped hyena
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 135 lbs

Appearance: Average body, slightly tall.
Hair and fur: Grayish-brown base with lighter gray stripes and dark gray ears.
Markings: Light gray stripes. Tip of the tail is also light gray.
Eye color: Blue.

Personality: Easily amused, but loses focus quickly. Enjoys studying, figuring things out, and discovering new things. Hates being left alone, but gets nervous in large crowds. Can be mature at times, but prefers to act like a kid. Will lapse in to baby talk around any animal.

Clothing: Jeans and t-shirts. Nothing fancy. Loves hoodies, too.

Picture: 










 Orientation: Pansexual


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 27, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 27, 2009)

It's so cute. ^^


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 27, 2009)

Aw, thanks guys :3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 27, 2009)

Cute indeed <3 *hugs*


----------



## Aurali (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice design hun.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 27, 2009)

That first picture may be one of the cutest I've ever seen.


----------



## Takun (Sep 27, 2009)

bout time.  This one is nice and not ridiculous.


----------



## Hir (Sep 27, 2009)

Insufferably cute. You melt my heart.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 27, 2009)

You need your own fursona of the day sub-forum

Very cute though. It makes me :3


----------



## Glitch (Sep 27, 2009)

When I hear Shenzi, I think back to Shenzi, Bonsai, and Ed from The Lion King.  :3


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 27, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Cute indeed <3 *hugs*


Daw, thank you.


			
				Eli said:
			
		

> Nice design hun.


Thanks :3


Jashwa said:


> That first picture may be one of the cutest I've ever seen.


I fell for it when Dar drew it xD


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 27, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> bout time.  This one is nice and not ridiculous.


Yeah, I tried to make this one somewhat realistic.


SnowFox said:


> You need your own fursona of the day sub-forum
> 
> Very cute though. It makes me :3


But I only have two fursonas now (thank [insert deity here])


Glitch said:


> When I hear Shenzi, I think back to Shenzi, Bonsai, and Ed from The Lion King.  :3


I thought about renaming myself Shansee to lose the connection x3


----------



## Aurali (Sep 27, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Thanks :3


It's a horrible striped hyena though XD
(also, you can put more than three quotes in a post)


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 27, 2009)

Eli said:


> It's a horrible striped hyena though XD
> (also, you can put more than three quotes in a post)


I tried but it wouldn't let me multiquote that many.

What's so bad about striped hyenas? D:


----------



## Aurali (Sep 27, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I tried but it wouldn't let me multiquote that many.


 Do it manually 



> What's so bad about striped hyenas? D:


Especially You should know I have nothing against teh striped ones >...> but your design looks like a spot with stripes.. not a stripe XD


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 27, 2009)

Eli said:


> Do it manually
> 
> 
> Especially You should know I have nothing against teh striped ones >...> but your design looks like a spot with stripes.. not a stripe XD



Spots,stripes both are still cute.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 27, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I thought about renaming myself Shansee to lose the connection x3



D:
But Shenzi is cool.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 28, 2009)

Glitch said:


> D:
> But Shenzi is cool.


But Shansee is cooler :V


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> But Shansee is cooler :V


For some reason, that reminds me of Fonzi.

Eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> For some reason, that reminds me of Fonzi.
> 
> Eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


I'm not sure if that's a better image or not.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm not sure if that's a better image or not.


*snaps fingers and points them like guns at you*
Eyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Aurali (Sep 28, 2009)

I like Shianzey :3


----------

